# I hate BT



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

I fucking hate having to tell BT when there is a fault on thier ADSL network and they deny all knowledge of any problems. I know before they do where there problem is - I even tell them exactly where it is but they still insist on telling me that there are no reported problems and everything should be working fine. They then say they will only escalte to the technical team when they get numerous calls with the same problem and if I want to report a fault I need to go through logging the ADSL off blah blah blah

The guy then rings back half hour later saying that they have found the problem on the network in exactly the same place that I said.

Give me a break you annoying twats


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Switch to Telewest if you can, have heard very good stories about their broadband service.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Switch to Telewest if you can, have heard very good stories about their broadband service. Â


It's not a case of how good the actual service performs, it's unfortunately down to the fact that one department doesn't communicate with another and they have absolutely no idea how to run a customer support/service team.

Do you run your own business? Imagine if you treated your customers in the same way....you simply wouldn't have any customers left. Because these inept companies monopolise the market place they can get away with it. 

CNUTS


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Telewest service is excellent. The few times that I had a problem, a technician was there within 24 hours. The service is excellent and the prices...well..I paid less for 24/7 unlimited local/national PLUS cable tv PLUS 512K broadband (20:1 contention ratio) than I was paying BT for calls alone (i.e. 50 quid a month).

Bugger, why did I have to move house?


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

NTL are just as bad. I rang up the other day because my Cable Modem was dead (we had a big crack of lightening that morning that knocked out my phone and firewall too  )

Even though I told them that the CM was dead, the thick as shit technical support still insisted I reboot my PC, "now click start, type cmd, type ipconfig..." Arrrghhh! This has happened so many times before that I go along with it for the sake of it, but not actually doing what they're telling me to do because I know it won't work!

When they finally agreed they needed an engineer to come out and fix it, he didn't bloody turn up! Lucky I can work from home, but if I'd taken a morning off, I'd be well fucked off. Anyway, thank God for nthellworld.com, my problem got escalated to the MD of the region and I had an engineer round within 2 hours! ;D

/Ramble over


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

> Switch to Telewest if you can, have heard very good stories about their broadband service.


Ha! I think you'll find customer service is a very low priority for all of these providers. Personally I'd have thought BT would be the best of the bunch.
NTL have to be the worst as you can be waiting on the phone for hours before you actually get through to some numpter.
I'm now on Telewest and the one redeeming feature of their support service is that you can get through almost instantly to a 'technician', I use that term loosely. We were without cable access for 8 weeks and the problem was only resolved when I got in touch with the Chief Exec's office and they got a 'proper' engineer out to find the fault. I'd have switched to BT like a shot if Telewest hadn't offered such a generous compensation package.

In fact a colleague on NTL says the service is slow come the peak evening rush that speeds are down to near modem levels. He always complains and says he's going to switch to BT, then NTL always offer a free months service in order to keep his business. I think he's had 6 months free over the last year.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

BT recently 'lost' a friend's email address, i.e. he couldnt use it anymore and they didnt know where it was, possibly on a server somewhere - BT quote. 
BT then just issued him with a new one until they found the old one!!
Classic :


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

As soon as my contract runs out at NTL, i'm outta there! No amount of free months is going to persuade me to accept their crap service.

Small Print:The above threat is dependant on the provision of an ADSL broadband connection. Â Your service is at risk if you do not keep up repayments to your numpty provider.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I have had NTL cable connection for 3months now, no problems whatsoever. Before this I had an ADSL connection from Pipex, what a load of crap that was, half the time i was on the phone trying to get my connection sorted, same thing with Zen ADSL which i use in my office that goes down at least once a week, my bt adsl connection which is my secondary connection (in case Zen goes down) goes down atleast 2-3 times per week.

I am so glad that i am on ntl cable


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

You wait until something goes wrong with your ntl cable connection! Then you'll know the true meaning of the word 'frustration' !!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

BT are complete numpty's.

We had a new line installed to provide an high speed SDSL connection @ work. BT aren't providing the actual SDSL stuff, but you are reliant on them to install the "tail" circuit - bloke was here about 2 hours yesterday putting all the cabling in. Job Done, phone call from ISP saying everything is hooked up in the exchange and ready to go.

Plug in router and.....nothing.

Log call with ISP, turn's out there is a problem with the line and I now have to wait for BT to turn up - whenever they can be arsed.

I've just (Today) had broadband installed at home and will be testing it tonight - I'll be amazed if it all works.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard nthellworld got killed off by ntl who bought the domain and employed the guy who started it some time ago...


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/22/31346.html


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

lol smart!!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Not just ADSL, they're the same with ISDN lines as well. Usually goes like this:

1. We get a call from a customer, ISDN router won't connect from main office to branch.
2. We configure new router, test in our office, connect to customers branch.
3. Take new router to customers main office, won't connect to their branch or our office.
4. Call BT and report line is faulty.
5. They say it isn't faulty, it must be the router.
6. We say we've swapped the router.
7. They imply we might have two faulty routers.
8. We tell them we've checked the router on another line.
9. They imply it might have become faulty on the trip to the customer. 
10. Grudgingly they check the line.
11. After a few minutes they report there's nothing wrong with the line.
12. Magically the line springs back into life.

But, they won't check the line until we've programmed a spare router, visited site, checked it all out, then had an argument with them. They don't need to visit to check and apparently fix most of the problems, but they won't press the appropriate button until we've put ourselves out for a day or more, and the customer has been down for a day or more.

A mate who sells mobile phones told me that, under the terms of the BT privatisation, BT are not allowed to be price competitive with other telecoms companies until they have lost 50% of their customer base at the time of privatisation. This is to offset the advantage they had in getting all the infrastructure for free. Presumably this level service is intended to ensure that this target is met as soon as possible.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And another thing. We just had our switchboard moved over to ISDN and BT had their PR company call to do a survey on how we thought it went. For each of a thousand questions of 'how satisfied were you with....' whatever aspect of the installation, the choices of reply are 'extremely', 'very', and 'fairly'.

What about 'not at all'?


----------

